# Yet more new books on Black Library



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alert, even more new books have been confirmed!!, this is getting to be a habit, not that im complaining in the slightest :grin:


_Thanquol's Doom_ in October 2011, the third Thanquol and Boneripper novel by C.L Werner, this is one of my most anticipated releases. That mad Grey Seer is one of my all-time favourite characters :biggrin:.

_Blood of Aenarion_ in December 2011, ah now this one is a real treat. The return of William King!, and the first of his Tyrion and Teclis trilogy. This is gonna be awesome! :biggrin:.

_Age of Legends_ in January 2012, this is a Time of Legends novel, im guessing an anthology of short stories set in the era of heroes. Could be quite good.


I know two things now. One, its frakking great to see Bill King back with a new series about two of the most famed heroes in Warhammer. And two, December 2011, im gonna need a lot of cash to buy all those books, because I want every single release for that month.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice, but I can't see Thanquol dying.


----------



## Malcador (Nov 19, 2010)

Is Bill Kings book a hardback for that price?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malcador said:


> Is Bill Kings book a hardback for that price?


Yeah it'll be a hardback novel.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not on the website yet, but I read an interview with James Swallow in Hammer and Bolter issue 2, and he confirms he is doing a HH Blood Angels novel about the battle at Signus against Ka'Bandha and his demon armies.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

We hopefully will get the second Ulrica book, and the battle of Fenris, I've also heard that theres an Ahriman/ inquisition book coming up


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope Lurk Snitchtongue makes an appearance in the next Thanquol book he is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's not on the website yet, but I read an interview with James Swallow in Hammer and Bolter issue 2, and he confirms he is doing a HH Blood Angels novel about the battle at Signus against Ka'Bandha and his demon armies.


Yeah, I believe his working title for it currently is _Fear to Tread_ (as in the phrase _"Where Angels fear to Tread"_).



Barnster said:


> I've also heard that theres an Ahriman/ inquisition book coming up


Aye that'll be _Atlas Infernal_ (link).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to_ Age of Legends_, certainly. I'm especially hoping for something detailing Tethlis the Slayer's assault against Malekith's defence of the Blighted Isle. 

Plus Dwarves. You've got to have Dwarves somehow...

Edit - and Sigmar's duel against Skulltaker! (Unless that -on the extreme chance- is in_ God King_)


----------

